# Advice needed for bigger clouds



## Bob_Rock (10/3/16)

Hey guys!!

so i been vaping for a little bit and slowly learning the ins and outs of vaping. Ive watched a few vape trick compilations and im like so hooked on that now lol been practicing some tricks with my standard kit but for the tricks ive seen....even with my limited knowlege i need some different gear. SO i been speaking with a few guys and popped into Sir Vape the other day and chatted with Hugo...(what an awesome guy ad shop) firstly i know i need a higher pg/vg content juice...i hear that 80/20 is probably right for tricks and clouds....second item i would need is a rebuildable coil and tank? maybe possibly a new mod box too...im using an eVic VT full kit with an ego one mega tank and the Ni coil....i havent changed to the Ti coil yet but im wondering if that will better?


----------



## WARMACHINE (10/3/16)

Dripper + High VG juice + Big wattage = Clouds for days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bob_Rock (10/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Dripper + High VG juice + Big wattage = Clouds for days


any recommendations on which dripper would work with my evic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (10/3/16)

Bob_Rock said:


> any recommendations on which dripper would work with my evic?


Lots of options. Maybe look at some of the velocity decks, nice and easy to build.

What I like at the moment is Alliance V2 and Wotofo Lush (This guys makes massive clouds) - both will work on your eVic, although you not going get the 100 watts + that you may require for cloud chasing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Khan83 (10/3/16)

Bob_Rock said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> so i been vaping for a little bit and slowly learning the ins and outs of vaping. Ive watched a few vape trick compilations and im like so hooked on that now lol been practicing some tricks with my standard kit but for the tricks ive seen....even with my limited knowlege i need some different gear. SO i been speaking with a few guys and popped into Sir Vape the other day and chatted with Hugo...(what an awesome guy ad shop) firstly i know i need a higher pg/vg content juice...i hear that 80/20 is probably right for tricks and clouds....second item i would need is a rebuildable coil and tank? maybe possibly a new mod box too...im using an eVic VT full kit with an ego one mega tank and the Ni coil....i havent changed to the Ti coil yet but im wondering if that will better?


Hi @Bob_Rock . I'm sure the other cloud masters here will guide you better but from personal experience , a dripper is a must .

I ran a Plumeveil on my 50W subox & the clouds were amazing. Not competition worthy but definitely enough to blind you for a few seconds & inspire a few OOOOHS & AAAAAAHS from friends 

My suggestion , just get yourself a dripper & try it out on your mod . If you still not happy , THEN look at upgrading to something more powerful.

Come to think of it , even if you are happy running it off the eVic , you will eventually yearn for bigger/thicker clouds so either way I see an upgrade in your future

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bob_Rock (10/3/16)

thats exactly the route i want to ....not to dive in deep straight away lol i am quite happy with my mod at the moment. Now to find an appropriate dripper and and and


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/3/16)

Dripper... meh. Get an Arctic if you want clouds right out the box.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/3/16)

Arctic loaded with Cloudsat max VG ^^


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

Or u can go all out one shot. 
Get a vicious ant Goliath, do a 8coil build of twisted coils. 3.0 ID. Wick that. Use max VG juice. Get a noisy cricket. Make sure you know ohms law so u don't blow urself up. And there you go.


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

Pls note. My advice is intended as a demo. Pls don't build that unless you have right equipment and even still, go to Hugo or Craig and check if it's safe, before you even conect the Atty to the mod.


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

Actually just buy a RX200, a good dripper or Griffin


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (15/3/16)

Definitely need as much VG as you can manage in the juice for the biggest clouds. Mind that you reduce the nic concentration drastically as you'll be taking in massive volumes of vapour.

One thing not hammered home above is the need for air. Lots and lots of air. Kennedy, Velocity, Dark Horse are all good atties for this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/16)

Bob_Rock said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> so i been vaping for a little bit and slowly learning the ins and outs of vaping. Ive watched a few vape trick compilations and im like so hooked on that now lol been practicing some tricks with my standard kit but for the tricks ive seen....even with my limited knowlege i need some different gear. SO i been speaking with a few guys and popped into Sir Vape the other day and chatted with Hugo...(what an awesome guy ad shop) firstly i know i need a higher pg/vg content juice...i hear that 80/20 is probably right for tricks and clouds....second item i would need is a rebuildable coil and tank? maybe possibly a new mod box too...im using an eVic VT full kit with an ego one mega tank and the Ni coil....i havent changed to the Ti coil yet but im wondering if that will better?



Hey buddy  

So you want some clouds? Lekker! 

Firstly juice : the higher vg ratio the better. There are some juices that are max vg and great for cloud blowing. Look at 80/20 vg/pg as a good baseline. 

Now that you have your juice remember that you're increasing your vapour production so Nic absorption is increased. Where some can Vape 6mg juice in a regular tank a cloud chasing build will knock your socks off and you will need to lower your nic.

The gear : there are some stock tanks that can give you serious clouds. The smok tfv4, Arctic, and pretty much anything else will best your current tank. Unfortunately there is a slight limitation in the power your mod can push out to fire the biggest and the baddest. 

That said don't dispair  

A simple tank like the subtank mini, will open up a whole new world to you! Best of all there is a rebuildable section so you don't need to keep buying coils 

Rebuildables : my favorite part !

Rebuildable tanks need a bit of research before jumping into it but after most 3 min YouTube videos your good to go! NO MORE BUYING COILS! Just some wicks and wire and your sorted

Rebuildable tanks can help to give you the best possible Vape to maximize the potential of your mod. You just build accordingly. Then there are drippers....

Drippers in my eyes are the kings of cloud production. There are very few (vcmt, tfv4) tanks that rival what a dripper can do in terms of Flavour and clouds. 

If you consider a dripper you can look for the following things:

Big post holes 
Velocity style posts or 4 post designs (my personal preference) 
Lots and lots and lots of airflow! 
Decently deep juice well (to store a few more drops of juice in between) 


*side note 

The ti coil you have will produce a bit more vapour than the nickel coil but both are still in the realm of temperature control. This limits the power delivered to maintain a certain temperature. Temp control is the strict nanny when it comes to cloud blowing. Unless you have a super tweaked dna200

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (16/3/16)

Bob_Rock said:


> any recommendations on which dripper would work with my evic?


Some of the bigger clouders I own are the CLT v3, the Indestructable,the Phenoltype-L,to name a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (16/3/16)

kev mac said:


> Some of the bigger clouders I own are the CLT v3, the Indestructable,the Phenoltype-L,to name a few.


I have to nominate two. The baby off the group but packs a punch, the fishbone plus, from lungcandy and then the devil's smoke machine itself... The Baal Diablo v3 dripper from SirVape.
Those will work.

But.. For when u are ready... Goliath vicious ant....


----------



## kev mac (16/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I have to nominate two. The baby off the group but packs a punch, the fishbone plus, from lungcandy and then the devil's smoke machine itself... The Baal Diablo v3 dripper from SirVape.
> Those will work.
> 
> But.. For when u are ready... Goliath vicious ant....


I'm really a flavor guy but I do enjoy a good cloud now and then.Forgot to mention the Hell Boy.


----------



## Nightwalker (16/3/16)

kev mac said:


> I'm really a flavor guy but I do enjoy a good cloud now and then.Forgot to mention the Hell Boy.


Flavour??? U want flavour? The moonshot 200W. Hehehe


----------



## Nightwalker (16/3/16)

Shame man, we've hijacked your thread. Look in all honesty. Spend some cash, get a RX200 and a great tank.. The Griffin.. And then look at a great dripping Atty. The thing is, each dripper is a personal preference. Like I love my fishbone plus but others hate it. I hate the vortex designed drippers but they are popular. I'd recommend getting a solid mod and tank. Then attending a few vape meets, see what the drippers are using and what suits you. I once, actually I think most of us have asked the same question as u have. But with a RX200, you'll have the power to vape any dripper, and tank. I vape my avocado at 30W butbi got over 100W on some build in my Griffin and fishbone plus. 
So long story short. Get mod and tank. Then browse the meets. I fell in love with the diablo from a meet. The moonshot also from a meet. See what other people have and honestly works for u.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (16/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Flavour??? U want flavour? The moonshot 200W. Hehehe


Thanks, always on the prowl for a good flavor atty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (16/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Flavour??? U want flavour? The moonshot 200W. Hehehe


Just checked out the Moonshot on line and it is interesting though expensive,gonna keep my eyes on this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/3/16)

kev mac said:


> Just checked out the Moonshot on line and it is interesting though expensive,gonna keep my eyes on this one.


Also consider the Geek Vape Avocado for something different, but good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bob_Rock (16/3/16)

WOW thanks so much guys!! and its cool no hijacking was felt lol thanks Shaun for that really detailed reply......from what i can tell its actually going to be more worthwhile for me to get a seperate mod and tank.....ive seen and heard alot about the rx200 so i think that would be my choice of mod...for the tank however im still not sure....will definately look at a dripper but ill ask for advice before getting it.....met Hugo at his shop last week great guy awesome place will definately be back!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/3/16)

Bob_Rock said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> so i been vaping for a little bit and slowly learning the ins and outs of vaping. Ive watched a few vape trick compilations and im like so hooked on that now lol been practicing some tricks with my standard kit but for the tricks ive seen....even with my limited knowlege i need some different gear. SO i been speaking with a few guys and popped into Sir Vape the other day and chatted with Hugo...(what an awesome guy ad shop) firstly i know i need a higher pg/vg content juice...i hear that 80/20 is probably right for tricks and clouds....second item i would need is a rebuildable coil and tank? maybe possibly a new mod box too...im using an eVic VT full kit with an ego one mega tank and the Ni coil....i havent changed to the Ti coil yet but im wondering if that will better?


Yes try the coil change mate. I find Ni coils pretty weak most of the time. TBH any tank can give you enough vapour to practice your O's and yellyfish. You actually dont want to hang onto the biggest lung fulls. 

So change the coil. Next up allow it to ramp up a little before taking your puff. Not too much nno dry hits, but avoid a whole chest full. 

Tricks are all about technique. Huge plumes need special gear certainly. But learning how to bend can be done with anything.


----------



## Bob_Rock (16/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yes try the coil change mate. I find Ni coils pretty weak most of the time. TBH any tank can give you enough vapour to practice your O's and yellyfish. You actually dont want to hang onto the biggest lung fulls.
> 
> So change the coil. Next up allow it to ramp up a little before taking your puff. Not too much nno dry hits, but avoid a whole chest full.
> 
> Tricks are all about technique. Huge plumes need special gear certainly. But learning how to bend can be done with anything.


THanks buddy!! will try this out! i havent shyed away from practicing though but i can see that for the first step the juice is too thin cos when i do get the rings out it dissipates very quick so an 80/20 juice is next on board....but ill keep looking at getting a better setup for the tricks


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/3/16)

Bob_Rock said:


> THanks buddy!! will try this out! i havent shyed away from practicing though but i can see that for the first step the juice is too thin cos when i do get the rings out it dissipates very quick so an 80/20 juice is next on board....but ill keep looking at getting a better setup for the tricks


If they dissipate quick you need more velocity. And absolutely no air flow in the room either. 

My dad never vaped but he blew some serious tricks with cigarettes. Big thing is to aim for maximum velocity. And watch for turbulence. Be patient between puffs give turbulence a minute to settle.


----------



## Bob_Rock (16/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> If they dissipate quick you need more velocity. And absolutely no air flow in the room either.
> 
> My dad never vaped but he blew some serious tricks with cigarettes. Big thing is to aim for maximum velocity. And watch for turbulence. Be patient between puffs give turbulence a minute to settle.


thanks for the tips!! really appreicate it! i will work on that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

